# Humidor problem



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

As some of you know I got a 20ct humidor in a sampler deal on CI and I've been seasoning it from Monday-Friday. I also have 2 hygros from Wal-Mart that I salt tested for 48+ hours, one is 10% off the other is 4% off. 
Either way I check my humi and it's at 59% (meaning 69%) on one hygro, and 65% (meaning 69%) on the other, my humidifier is rated for 70% so this is good. I put my cigars in and over a day it lowered and seemed to stay at 67-68%, which seemed good. But today it took a nosedive to 64-65% O____O, whats going on? I did the paper test and it's all good. I seasoned it by lightly wiping the sides, a member told me this was wrong so I did a medicine cup full of water (shot glass wasnt available but same size).


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

cigars probably thirsty/dry... should be good at 65rh anyway


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Also I'm gonna be chastised for this but I used tap water, but before you guys yell at me hear me out. My tap water is probably some of the best in the state, it's heavily filtered and has little if any mineral deposits in it. In fact we all use it in our salt water and freshwater fish tanks with no ill effects, so I figured it should be fine....don't hurt me


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

What condition were the cigars in. If they were dry they could be absorbing all the moisture.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

canadacigar said:


> cigars probably thirsty/dry... should be good at 65rh anyway


Theyve been in a bag in the fridge and later my closet all week so more than likely, but I'm really worried its gonna drop more. Is there anything I should do? I mean my cigars aren't the best but they're all I got! Also I'm getting a new hygro (Caliber III) this week so Ill get more accurate readings hopefully.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> What condition were the cigars in. If they were dry they could be absorbing all the moisture.


More than likely dry, 3 days in transit, the put in a zip lock into the fridge, so probably dry.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

65% is perfect imo, but those hygros arent didnt you return them and get a real one?


----------



## wiretap (Feb 22, 2011)

stevodenteufel said:


> Also I'm gonna be chastised for this but I used tap water, but before you guys yell at me hear me out. My tap water is probably some of the best in the state, it's heavily filtered and has little if any mineral deposits in it. In fact we all use it in our salt water and freshwater fish tanks with no ill effects, so I figured it should be fine....don't hurt me


Filtered and you thinking it is clean doesn't mean anything. It still has contaminants in it which will cause mold very easily. Distilled water is preferred because it is boiled and evaporated which leaves you with near-pure h2o.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> 65% is perfect imo, but those hygros arent didnt you return them and get a real one?


Yes and No. I returned one and got 2 more, theyre more accurate, Im going to return them in a week once my "real one" comes, Caliber III. Thanks for the help in the other thread by the way, I was being a bit stubborn but realized later in the day that the wally world ones werent good for long term.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Let me school you a bit on NC storage.........

Keep a cooler with boxes at 70/70. Your cigars will NEVER suffer in that environment. Then keep a desktop humi at about 63% RH and keep a selection of cigars you intend to smoke over the next few weeks (or so) in that. Line the bottom with garbage smokes to just help maintain things. You'll be a happy camper.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

wiretap said:


> Filtered and you thinking it is clean doesn't mean anything. It still has contaminants in it which will cause mold very easily. Distilled water is preferred because it is boiled and evaporated which leaves you with near-pure h2o.


Like what? I'm kind of curious behind the science of it now. And its not really thinking that it's clean, our water is consistently rated as amongst the cleanest and best tasting in the state, I use it in all 3 fish tanks in the house with no additives so I figured it'd be good enough.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

MoreBeer said:


> Let me school you a bit on NC storage.........
> 
> Keep a cooler with boxes at 70/70. Your cigars will NEVER suffer in that environment. Then keep a desktop humi at about 63% RH and keep a selection of cigars you intend to smoke over the next few weeks (or so) in that. Line the bottom with garbage smokes to just help maintain things. You'll be a happy camper.


Right now I'm too broke to have garbage smokes or any of that for that matter :tongue1: though thanks, once my collection builds up this will come in handy. How do you reccomend I keep the cooler at 70F? Temperature will probably the main issue in all this as CT fluctuates alot. And do I need to clean out the cooler to avoid a plastic taste?


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> Right now I'm too broke to have garbage smokes or any of that for that matter :tongue1: though thanks, once my collection builds up this will come in handy. How do you reccomend I keep the cooler at 70F? Temperature will probably the main issue in all this as CT fluctuates alot. And do I need to clean out the cooler to avoid a plastic taste?


Look into your closets as they're sometimes the best room for your cooler(s). My walk-in closet in the master bedroom stays at 70 FH winter and summer.

Regarding coolers, buy an Igloo Marine Cooler. They have zero plastic odor. But just to make sure, dump about 5 pounds of baking soda into the bottom after cleaning it and keep it closed for a week. That'll insure its clean and odor free.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sure somone will chime in and give you some more info on the water situation. Many of the guys here are experts on things like that.


Now as far as the humi goes I'm sure it will be ok with the just the initial use of tap water so don't let that stress ya. If ya seasoned it correctly,a nd it sounds like you did it should be fine. You may find that you like your cigars at that level. That is where I keep my non cubans. I'm not sure what you are using as humidification but if you want a higher RH you should be able to achieve it. 

I probably wouldn't put my cigars in the fridge. Years ago this was an ok idea, but with today's frost free models the RH inside the fridge is much lower than you want for cigars.

My guess is this.... The fridge pulled the moisture out of the cigars, when you stuck them in the humi to recover they pulled the moisture in causing your humidity to drop. Overtime everything will even out.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> Right now I'm too broke to have garbage smokes or any of that for that matter :tongue1: though thanks, once my collection builds up this will come in handy. How do you reccomend I keep the cooler at 70F? Temperature will probably the main issue in all this as CT fluctuates alot. And do I need to clean out the cooler to avoid a plastic taste?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html

This will be more beneficial to you than anything, if you decide to use a cooler.

Did you use any PG solution when you first filled you humidifier?
That is key when you are using foam. It helps regulate the 70rh you are wanting.

If you decide to keep using your humidor for now, and hold off on the cooler, I suggest getting a couple tubes of heartfelt beads.

It doesn't matter how well your water is filtered, it's still not as clean as distilled water. It still flows through underground water lines that are not exactly as clean as plumbing would be in a production setting. You will still have contaminates. 1 $2.00 jug of distilled water will last you a long time.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html
> 
> This will be more beneficial to you than anything, if you decide to use a cooler.
> 
> ...


Should I put in a cap of distilled water in the humi and let it re-season? Or not? I have a standard CI puck for humidifcation, I'm honestly thinking about getting a bigger humi. If I go with the tupperdor/coolerdoor I put spanish ceder in with it yes? Will it all age the same? I'd like to age some cigars.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> Should I put in a cap of distilled water in the humi and let it re-season? Or not? I have a standard CI puck for humidifcation, I'm honestly thinking about getting a bigger humi. If I go with the tupperdor/coolerdoor I put spanish ceder in with it yes? Will it all age the same? I'd like to age some cigars.


You don't need to reseason.
If you go the cooler route, you can just use empty wood cigar boxes for the cedar. Coolers are very gold for aging. I've been told that having the cedar in there is very beneficial to aging too.
With your humidifier, you definitely need to add a 50/50 mix of PG solution, and distilled water. And then straight DW on the next few refills. The PG solution helps to regulate that 70% you want.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> You don't need to reseason.
> If you go the cooler route, you can just use empty wood cigar boxes for the cedar. Coolers are very gold for aging. I've been told that having the cedar in there is very beneficial to aging too.
> With your humidifier, you definitely need to add a 50/50 mix of PG solution, and distilled water. And then straight DW on the next few refills. The PG solution helps to regulate that 70% you want.


What's PG? And another member just told me 64% if fine, which is what Im getting at the moment. I don't necessarily want 70%, just whatever is best for my cigar. Would it be possible to just create a large box that fits around the entire cooler to line it so to speak?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

PG is short for Propylene Glycol. Usually your local B&M will have this stuff as a humidification solution. Its often sold as a 50/50 mix of PG and DW. Most members here like the rh to be around 63 to 68. You will find after a while that some cigars are better at lower humidity and some will keep better in higher humidity. Its up to you though. Some will go down to 60ish with CC. I don't see why you couldn't put the large cooler in a box for asthetics. I remember a post about some cooler trunks that looks decent.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> PG is short for Propylene Glycol. Usually your local B&M will have this stuff as a humidification solution. Its often sold as a 50/50 mix of PG and DW. Most members here like the rh to be around 63 to 68. You will find after a while that some cigars are better at lower humidity and some will keep better in higher humidity. Its up to you though. Some will go down to 60ish with CC. I don't see why you couldn't put the large cooler in a box for asthetics. I remember a post about some cooler trunks that looks decent.


No no, I mean put a box into the cooler, sort of a skeleton so to speak. I can honestly care less what the exterior looks like as my humidor is kept in the closet anyways.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't see why you shouldn't be able to. The box could even leak humidity like a mad and it wouldnt matter since the cooler is what will hold the better humidity anyways. It might be easier just to stack cigar boxes and trays.

Might wanna check these out for cooler ideas:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/285874-my-coolerdor-creation-q.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-pic-your-humi-s-thread-235.html#post3121977


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

So it dropped to 57% now :jaw:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

What steps have you taken so far? PG solution? Distilled water?


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> What steps have you taken so far? PG solution? Distilled water?


Where can I get PG solution, or more so where can I get PG? So far my humi is like I last left it, seasoned for one week, cigars in it for 3 days. As some members said theres probably some moisture being sucked in my the cigars, but it dropped from 68 to 57, kind of worrisome. How do I go about adding the PG now that the cigars are in? Do I take them out and wipe everything down or what? They're in cellophane btw.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you think the cold would have something to do with it? It was like in the 60s in my room so I turned the heater on and now its around 70 in the humi and the RH is around 70+ % O_O


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

weird! usually in the colder months when we are pumping our house with very dry heat it sucks the humidity and tends to lower the rh in the humi.

I had issues with my humidor for like 3 weeks to a month before it stablized. Was told by great members here to go with beads or Boveda packs. they are so consistent, no fuss.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

canadacigar said:


> weird! usually in the colder months when we are pumping our house with very dry heat it sucks the humidity and tends to lower the rh in the humi.
> 
> I had issues with my humidor for like 3 weeks to a month before it stablized. Was told by great members here to go with beads or Boveda packs. they are so consistent, no fuss.


I might just grab a boveda pack, how often do I need to replace them?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I strongly, highly, persistantly recommend you order 2 of these and buy a bottle of distilled water. Your problems will disappear, and boveda packs need replacement, beads do not usually need replacing. Rock solid and stable RH.

Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Humidity Beads


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I hate to say this, but if I were you I would put your cigars in a tupperware while you fix the humi issue. Then go to the link that Poneill posted on the first page. I am going to suggest Kitty litter (not the clay crap).

Also what type of humi is it. Some humi's just leak RH like a bastage.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmm, I might upgrade to this: Cheap Humidors The Milano Cigar Humidor
What do you guys think and how many beads/ KL would I need to run it? Can I combine the two to cut costs, I'm already in the red with cash money for this month.

I have a 20ct CI one, and I'm realizing how small it is with only 7 cigars in it. I figure I may as well upgrade to a bigger one and not worry about it.


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

last 2-3 months...
your 20ct humi, probably only need one.



stevodenteufel said:


> I might just grab a boveda pack, how often do I need to replace them?


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Went to some petstores, no Exquisicat what over brands would be good?

And how many Boveda packets for a 75-100ct? I may upgrade soon


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jesus Chroist! Stop the madness!

Fok the PG solution and cat litter is NOT for you!

Before you go waste your money on another cheap, Chinese humidor, invest in a coolidor, or tupperware. They will work VASTLY better, hold more, for le$$.

For that humidor, order up one medium tube of 65% Heartfelt Beads and stop worrying!

Water: You're an idiot (I mean that in the nicest possible way). The best tap water in America is around 322ppm. Those parts are made up of mold, bacteria and general sludge that cannot be handled at a water treatment facility. Distilled water comes in around 11ppm and won't contaminate anything. That answer your water question?

Use ONLY distilled!

PS Phil sent me


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't be afraid to speak your mind Don! Geeezzz!!:attention:


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Jesus Chroist! Stop the madness!
> 
> Fok the PG solution and cat litter is NOT for you!
> 
> ...


You make a compelling argument, albeit ignorant would have been a nicer word than idiot ;P I'll just order the Heartfelts. Hopefully my humidor will even out in the mean time. About the water, wouldn't the chlorine kill of the bacteria and mold?


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright guys, so the humidor is in the 50's. I ordered the heartfelts and I guess I'll setup a tupperdor/coolerdor when they arrive. However for now what should I do with the cigars? My humidification puck is clearly not very good. And should I re-season the humidor for a longer time once I get the tupperdor/coolerdor setup? I'd honestly hate to throw it away and I don't see any messed up seal anywhere.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you have a cigar shop locally? You could just go ask them for a water pillow or boveda pack. Use it in your tupperdor till you get your beads.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Do you have a cigar shop locally? You could just go ask them for a water pillow or boveda pack. Use it in your tupperdor till you get your beads.


They were sold out last I checked. Any DIY solution? Maybe seal the cigars with the puck in a smaller container? I mean that POS has to be good for something lmao. 1-3 days, they can hold out for that long no? Also when I get the beads into the tupperdor, how do I season it all? I'm gonna put some ceder from an old cigar box in there, the cigars in cellophane and the beads. Do I need to bag the cigars in a zip loc or anything or is this fine?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> They were sold out last I checked. Any DIY solution? Maybe seal the cigars with the puck in a smaller container? I mean that POS has to be good for something lmao. 1-3 days, they can hold out for that long no? Also when I get the beads into the tupperdor, how do I season it all? I'm gonna put some ceder from an old cigar box in there, the cigars in cellophane and the beads. Do I need to bag the cigars in a zip loc or anything or is this fine?


Sounds like you have a good plan bro. No need for the bag. You can use the puck for the time being, just be sure to re hydrate it first. Seasoning shouldn't really be an issue for that. Maybe a few hours at the most.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

How do I rehydrate the puck? The CI rep just told me to leave it in the humi and it would charge itself. Also one last thing about the heartfelts, how do I set them up when I get them? Spray distilled water on them or what? And they're rechargeable? Thanks for all the help man, and thanks to Don as well, I'll be sure to RG bump both of you haha


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> How do I rehydrate the puck? The CI rep just told me to leave it in the humi and it would charge itself. Also one last thing about the heartfelts, how do I set them up when I get them? Spray distilled water on them or what? And they're rechargeable? Thanks for all the help man, and thanks to Don as well, I'll be sure to RG bump both of you haha


Well.....I think I have to declare shenanigans on that rep!!!! I don't think I have heard that one before!!! :jaw::rant:

If you got the tubes, yes, spray then with DISTILLED WATER ONLY. 70% of them turn clear. 2 sprays in each end, should be good. They are rechargeable. (btw, so are the pucks). Those beads should last a lifetime, as long as you don't over hydrate them all the time.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

stevodenteufel said:


> About the water, wouldn't the chlorine kill of the bacteria and mold?


No and NO! Chlorine is a very caustic and stupid chemical. It takes FOREVER to kill anything and leaves an insidious residue everywhere it goes. Iodine is much better, cheaper and more effective. Since it doesn't make our children dumber and more susceptible to diatribe, it's considered sub-par. But, that's another discussion.

Use distilled water.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Well.....I think I have to declare shenanigans on that rep!!!! I don't think I have heard that one before!!! :jaw::rant:
> 
> If you got the tubes, yes, spray then with DISTILLED WATER ONLY. 70% of them turn clear. 2 sprays in each end, should be good. They are rechargeable. (btw, so are the pucks). Those beads should last a lifetime, as long as you don't over hydrate them all the time.


Shenanigans on what? And yes, yes I've learned my lesson about distilled water :fish:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

stevodenteufel said:


> Shenanigans on what? And yes, yes I've learned my lesson about distilled water :fish:


You said, "The CI rep just told me to leave it in the humi and it would charge itself."

No, no, no, no. I really don't think so. Bad rep, Bad!

:spank: :spank:


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> You said, "The CI rep just told me to leave it in the humi and it would charge itself."
> 
> No, no, no, no. I really don't think so. Bad rep, Bad!
> 
> :spank: :spank:


Yeah I made the mistake of listening to the rep on most of that stuff, half the stuff he said the denizens of puff called me out on, so next time I'll take what they have to say with a grain of salt.


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

3 boveda packs should be good for your 75-100ct.



stevodenteufel said:


> Yeah I made the mistake of listening to the rep on most of that stuff, half the stuff he said the denizens of puff called me out on, so next time I'll take what they have to say with a grain of salt.


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

you get the 65% beads?



stevodenteufel said:


> How do I rehydrate the puck? The CI rep just told me to leave it in the humi and it would charge itself. Also one last thing about the heartfelts, how do I set them up when I get them? Spray distilled water on them or what? And they're rechargeable? Thanks for all the help man, and thanks to Don as well, I'll be sure to RG bump both of you haha


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, 65% and I decided against getting a humi just yet. I'll work on that when I get back to work this summer, for now itll be a tupperdor.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

you should be ok with the beads and ur 20ct..for a little bit. THen you will find you need a 100ct. or more.


----------

